# Exterior Quote



## CutIn (Jul 8, 2010)

Hey all. I am new to paint talk and have discovered this site while just browsing. I see many of you have been in the business quite a while.

I have been doing interior work for years now, and we are just now expanding into some exterior projects. We have a car wash that need to be painted at 16,000 wall space exterior. We are going to be doing two colors. The car was is being completely recoated in stucco before the paint job begins so I will be working with a new surface. 

The issue I am having is quoting something like this. The building is really just a big square nothing fancy at all, with 12' walls. 

Since I'm not sure what exterior rates are really going at I'm looking right now at bidding around $12,800 for the job. I don't mind breaking even on something like this but I am really worried about coming in under and taking a big loss. 

Any thoughts if I am in a ball park range for this job at my price. I am figuring 53 gallons of primer and 106 gallons of paint. 

Thoughts?

Thanks.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Are you a professional? How long have you been in business? Why do you think breaking even is going to be acceptable for this project? Not asking to be rude I just am really curious. Do you think the experience will justify the lack of pay? 

Pricing questions are often poorly received on this board. If you got your materials figured out and your labor costs add that with your operating costs and you are on the right track.


----------



## CutIn (Jul 8, 2010)

Interior professional yes. Exterior still learning which is why I am asking for advice. The only reason I state breaking even, is because I'm not 100% on my estimate because of the limited exterior work we have done. If I can break even I will call this a learning experience, but I don't want to shoot myself in the foot either. 

Yes I have read many, many posts on this board about estimates and you are right none of them are well received it seems. That is unfortunate as I always have posted to forums because they were helpful places. It is also why I tried to include a little more detail.

Thank you for the reply.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Well I do not live in a stucco area. Mostly brick and siding in my neck of the woods. 

Like I said I am sure you are probably on track with your material estimate and probably have a good grasp on the estimated time you will put into this so you are probably on the right track.

What are your application methods? Spray? Roll? Both I am guessing.


BTW, Welcome to PT.


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

I'm not huge on exteriors either but have done a few. Your paint estimate sounds about right if your putting it on with a sprayer using a 517 tip. 

Just take your material cost, add in sundry, overhead costs, labor, any equipment, and your profit margin and your good to go. 

Welcome to PT


----------



## CutIn (Jul 8, 2010)

Thank you for your responses. Yes Spray and back-roll is the method of choice.


----------



## AztecPainting (Jan 28, 2010)

You are perfect on your math for primer and 2 coats of paint, so now we are talking about 3 coats. If it was me I would probably estimate no less than $18,500.00, but I'm not sure what the rates are in your town so guess it doesn't matter. 

Welcome to PT!!!


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

too cheap. You doing primer also? Way too cheap.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Did you account for waste from spraying?

Time loss due to blowing wind and traffic? (start stop)

Set up time for scaffold/ladders?

Time laying out stripes?

Some times it is the little things that we forget, that add up quick. (setup/cleanup?)


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

As Biker stated, the deal The devil is in the details. How are the 2 colors being layed out? What are the 2 colors? Are there specs for material? this won't be the same as painting a house.High moisture,humidity,possible ice build up. If they don't have specs you better get a rep out there!!!!!


----------



## Felan Painting (Jun 24, 2010)

CutIn said:


> Hey all. I am new to paint talk and have discovered this site while just browsing. I see many of you have been in the business quite a while.
> 
> I have been doing interior work for years now, and we are just now expanding into some exterior projects. We have a car wash that need to be painted at 16,000 wall space exterior. We are going to be doing two colors. The car was is being completely recoated in stucco before the paint job begins so I will be working with a new surface.
> 
> ...


You need to do a few jobs..learn what you can do them for. Look it's about what you can do it for not what someone else can do it for . Your worried about coming in under and taking a big loss ..under what ??? what loss????under whos cost ???? yours is the only one that matters. Do you even know how much money you need to make a living ??? Do you even know how much it takes to operate your business?? well if you dont then you are lost...and no one here can help you . You need to know these things before bidding. You need to know the number of hrs you plan to work per year to make it happen. When you do find these things,then you will have an per hr rate in which you can bid jobs from. This is the rate you need to make your business grow .Their is no secret number .. The comments you receive are based on other painting contractors with their own cost .You need to find yours.Trick is that yes you can over bid and you can under bid..But that my friend is up to you to figure out .Sure we can tell you what we would charge but how do you know you could do it for the same cost ??? you may lose your ass ..or you may bid to high... You need to know what your crew can do .How long it takes them .You need to know your overhead . Vans , shop, insur,comp,employees,co ex,etc...we will charge 38-148 on some jobs per hr. Sounds like you need to learn the act of doing business before you start bidding jobs like this . Good Luck!


----------



## Joepro0000 (Jul 27, 2009)

what part of Florida are you in? Depending on the color, you might be able to get away with a tinted primer and 1 coat. Are you figuring clean-up/masking? Florida can get windy, expecially during hurricane season. Are you comfortable spraying and not over-sprays nearby cars? 

Are you crazy thinking you'd be ok breaking even on a 12k bid? If your bidding 12K, you better make 3-5k off of that job or its not even worth your time investing your money buying material, labor, lift equipment. Thats crazy! Good luck!


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

I know its getting new stucco, but whats the current moisture content of the existing substrate?

When we were first starting out, we used to do the interior matinence painting of a car wash. They would shut down for one week every year and have all the brushes on the machines replaced, clean the pit, paint etc. The one thing I found out is the block walls _never _dried out!

I could imagine moisture migrating to the exterior wall, through the stucco and messing with your paint job.

I'd check the existing walls with a moisture meter!


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Is it really this complicated? :jester:


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

how many man hours did you figure for the job??


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> Is it really this complicated? :jester:


Wait until they find out they want the hand railings painted too.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Is it really this complicated? :jester:


No more complicated than ipe stir sticks.


----------



## NaeGan (Jun 16, 2010)

I've never painted stucco before, but is it correct that if you put too heavy of a finish coat on new stucco it can cause hairlines? I believe I read that in an article a couple years ago. Just curious. 

I posted on here last year about bidding on painting a Days Inn. I didn't get it, but I believe one of the responses was to get specs from the stucco company to see what type of paint and how many coats they recommended.


----------



## 4ThGeneration (Apr 17, 2007)

If you are not sure what the going rates are for exterior paint it sounds like either you only worked for someone else or you have never painted an outside. If the latter is true then do not do this job...if your not used to using an airless and the least amount of wind kicks up your profit will be spent buffing out cars and trucks with clay bar...seriously.


----------

